# Gladiator smash baits



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> But what impressed me most was the articulated jig heads (i.e. the lead sits ahead of the hook on a swivel), something I have only seen before in the TT range.


occy I know nothing about the gladiators but in relation to the articulated heads you mention, why not just Texas rig your plastic and it seems you are getting the same outcome with no swivel involved.


----------



## lovefishing (Mar 1, 2010)

i dont mind the gladiator prawns they work ok, there a rip off of the same mould as the DOA'S


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Occy,

You are correct about the smash baits, they are very soft and will have heaps more action under water than a tradtional jerk shad style plastic. We started stoking them because the smaller size are a dead ringer for the Firbait longtail minnows that are no longer available. The green coloured tail was an awesome bream colour. I havent had a chance to use them yet myself, but will be giving them a go this summer.

Cheers Nick.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

The big smash baits are deadly on kings. Can't comment on those jig heads you described as i haven't used them.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I think with plastics its how and where you fish them more than how much they cost or whether its a big brand name or not. Durability is another question though. On another note, those little gladiator hard bodies and poppers are a super little Bream/Bass estuary lure if you replace the sh*thouse hooks and rings.

cheers

Mick


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I think with plastics its how and where you fish them more than how much they cost or whether its a big brand name or not. Durability is another question though. On another note, those little gladiator hard bodies and poppers are a super little Bream/Bass estuary lure if you replace the sh*thouse hooks and rings.

cheers

Mick


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Occy

The head system is called an articulated sled head
Its used a lot over here on bass, sea trout and pollack (smaller sizes than the ones you saw by the sounds of it)
They would be deadly on bass, bream and flathead over there

A basic home made verison can be made by running some SS wire through a sinker witha loop at each end and powder coating it
clip a worm hook on the back end
voila!

Nick


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah its all good
we've finally got some sunshine this week

the bass are running (apparently)
trying to wangle a day this onth from SWMBO
but I had 10 days in the US last month so might have to hit the autumnal fish (that's ok they're bigger )


----------

